# many happy returns to john starkey



## Mark Evans (23 Aug 2008)

happy birthday john, have a super smashing, great day   

mark


----------



## Superman (23 Aug 2008)

happy birthday


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Aug 2008)

Happy birthday  have a good one!


----------



## TDI-line (23 Aug 2008)

Have a good one John.


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Aug 2008)

Happy Birthday John.


----------



## SunnyP (23 Aug 2008)

H Bday Mr. John!!!


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Aug 2008)

happy birthday


----------



## Arana (23 Aug 2008)

Happy Birthday John


----------



## The Green Machine (23 Aug 2008)

All the very best to a very nice fella,

Jim, Mark and Ewan.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Aug 2008)

Happy Birthday John!  Hope you're having a fantastic day


----------



## Wayney (23 Aug 2008)

Happy birthday John!!!! Hope you've had a cracking day mate  

Regards Wayne,


----------



## John Starkey (23 Aug 2008)

Hi all,Thanks very much for all the b/day wishes i am obviously the grandad of the forum  , the wife and i have been clothes shopping and now we are goig out to my favourite indian resturant for a nice meal and a few glasses of shiraz,regards john


----------

